
Economy to grow at 5.4%, Atlanta Fed - puppetmaster40
https://www.cnbc.com/2018/02/01/economy-to-grow-at-5-point-4-percent-rate-in-first-quarter-atlanta-fed-tracker-shows.html
======
vfulco
Who would have thunk? A businessman at the helm and the economy grows at its
real potential. A stronger economy trickles down everywhere.

~~~
tdb7893
The economy was already growing strongly under Obama (the end of Obama's term
was comparable to the start of Trump's term). The tax cut probably will
increase growth, though, similarly to how Obama's stimulus did

